# Test Your Internet Speed!



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 22, 2005)

How fast is your internet?

I just tested the speed of my connection and it is 554 kbps down and 1084 kbps up.

How fast is your connection?

http://www.dslreports.com/stest?loc=97


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2005)

975 down 

306 up




2005-02-22 11:17:53 EST: 975 / 306
Your download speed : 999268 bps, or 975 kbps.
A 121.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 313479 bps, or 306 kbps.


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 22, 2005)

2005-02-22 11:26:00 EST: 4490 / 345
Your download speed : 4597918 bps, or 4490 kbps.
A 561.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 353675 bps, or 345 kbps.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 22, 2005)

Down - 897

Up - 3352 _SMOKIN!_

ML


----------



## Buzz (Feb 22, 2005)

2926 down, 312 up


----------



## DoDahDaze (Feb 22, 2005)

2005-02-22 12:20:16 EST: 1177 / 210
Your download speed : 1206243 bps, or 1177 kbps.
A 147.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 215763 bps, or 210 kbps.


----------



## Nick_T (Feb 22, 2005)

2005-02-22 12:32:35 EST: 41 / 20
Your download speed : 42033 bps, or 41 kbps.
A 5.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 21469 bps, or 20 kbps.

Don't ya just love dial up!

Nick T


----------



## mpowell (Feb 22, 2005)

at work i'm

1351 down
2956 up

pretty good!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 22, 2005)

The page locked me down....   Just kiddin'!

Your download speed : 23409 bps, or 22 kbps.
A 2.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 22755 bps, or 22 kbps.

Why does a herd of turtles marching in peanut butter come to mind???

Upload -- dragging
Download -- paint dries faster.

I'm on dial-up.........:

Are these numbers good for dial-up? Bad? Average?


----------



## Hambone (Feb 22, 2005)

Bellsouth DSL

2005-02-22 12:43:08 EST: 1086 / 211
Your download speed : 1112438 bps, or 1086 kbps.
A 135.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 216877 bps, or 211 kbps.


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (Feb 22, 2005)

2005-02-22 12:48:56 EST: 1042 / 1334
Your download speed : 1067407 bps, or 1042 kbps.
A 130.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 1366614 bps, or 1334 kbps 

 GOING THROUGH A NETWORK FROM BIRMINGHAM ALABAMA TO FOREST PARK GA. WITH 460 PEOPLE CONNECTED


----------



## CAL (Feb 22, 2005)

Delton,

This dial-up is for the birds!I am 31 down and 24 up.Whats that ole saying?"I maybe slow but I'm ahead of you"Not much though!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 22, 2005)

CAL,

No kiddin'!  But, it's all I've got for now.  Or at least until my phone company figures out how to get DSL over 7 miles from their office...


----------



## triple play (Feb 22, 2005)

bellsouth 1168 down--162 up


----------



## deuce (Feb 22, 2005)

*speed*

1151 over 209
glad thats not my blood pressure


----------



## beretta (Mar 2, 2005)

2005-03-02 21:35:34 EST: 1181 / 315
Your download speed : 1210163 bps, or 1181 kbps.
A 147.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 323028 bps, or 315 kbps


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 3, 2005)

Bellsouth DSL
181 Up..
1165 Down
I've always thought mine was kind of slow for DSL - It looks like it is -- Are there things that can be done to speed it up more comparable with others using Bellsough DSL?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

I Tested My Dial-up  And This Pic Popped Up.


----------



## DoDahDaze (Mar 3, 2005)

*Tom*

You may want to try and tweak your TCP/IP settings to maximize your performance over DSL. You can run a test on performance at http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks and see some recommendations.

You can also download the _TCP Optimizer_ at http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php this program is free and will help you in configuring your settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 4, 2005)

1167up/210down

Tommy


----------



## CheapSeats (Mar 18, 2005)

*Test results*

2005-03-18 10:55:23 EST: 336 / 47
Your download speed : 344454 bps, or 336 kbps.
A 42 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 49001 bps, or 47 kbps.

Not as fast as I thought!


----------



## Buzz (Mar 18, 2005)

Speaking of speed - it's intersesting to note that some Operating Systems seem to be more efficent in TCP/IP communication.   I have Windows XP, Windows 2003 Server, and Fedora Core 3 Linux.   The Linux machine WHIPS the Windows machines in this test to the tune of nearly an entire mbps faster.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 20, 2005)

*Earthlink DSL*

After downloading about 12 programs to get it to work...

1154 / 211


Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------

